# MAXABEAM OR POLARION PH50



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 2, 2008)

i have become lucky.......some money has come my way,

im not sure which to buy, i have a real bad addiction for flahlights, i do'nt think it will ever stop, the high started about 18-20yrs ago with a mag and died off for a couple of yrs, then i found this site and went mad, buying led's first, then realized that incans are brill, specialy hot wires!!!

now its time to buy a real light!

or maybe polarion or maxabeam is not the way to go.....maybe theres better options out there!!!

i like the modded barn burner 80watt....seen a few beam shots....oh yea!!!

i want something in the polarion size range, i dont wanna go to big,

spot would be preferable or focus option would be goo, i think the maxabeams have focus, im not to sure there is so many options!


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

Such different amazing lights.

Id personally go with the PH50- its more practical & better suited for the average person. & average tasks.

Not sore what 80w Barn Burner you mean, but its almost impossible to get those anymore-super rare one time light.

IMO I'm no longer interested in both of these lights. I personally believe I have much more fun with home mad lights that produce superior light output but cost much less.

IMO I prefer the look of the Xeray 50w HID. Its far cheaper too.

Good luck choosing & buying.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 2, 2008)

would there be much noticable differance between Xreay 50watt and the PH50


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

while I don't own either, id say in terms of light output, they would be very close. IIRC the beam pattern is a little different between the two.

Patriot's PH50 thread here, has some comparisons. I cant find them as my net is running slow atm.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

these were taken from a recent super shoot out... Im not 100% certain on if both are in spot mode.

PH50




Xeray50


----------



## BVH (Oct 2, 2008)

Only the Xeray is focusable and it was in its "spot" mode. Both lights are very close in output. Both lights are great and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## sledhead (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd go with the PH50 and fast. As in Ken,s Polarion update post, they are receiving the last 20 PH50,s and then they will be going to 45,s only. I have a newer PH40 and it is fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree BVH, both are winners.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 2, 2008)

is there other options with simular size and output!


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

Commercially available, No.
There was talk of the MOAB. mother of Barn Burners- 100w + rumored
But it's now just become a myth. 

Anything thats custom made with greater light output would be far less in quality IMO.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 2, 2008)

yea i might just keep my eyes open in the B/S/T or cpf!!!

thanks for your coments and advise!


----------



## Ray1968 (Oct 2, 2008)

Where can Xeray lights be purchased? Only from the manufacturer?


----------



## BVH (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, only from member Xeray who is Xevision.

(Well unless you can find a used one on Marketplace)


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 2, 2008)

how do i purchase one off Xevision, tried to pm him but its not allowed!


----------



## Ray1968 (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess you could just call the number listed at the website:

http://www.xevision.com/hid_searchlights.html


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 2, 2008)

didnt think of that


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks a lot.....im gonna buy one of these


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 2, 2008)

oh


they do not have the 75watt in stock

disaster!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 2, 2008)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> oh
> 
> 
> they do not have the 75watt in stock
> ...





They'll never be in stock either. 75W Xerays are not commercially available to the public. It would require a different bulb, ballast and some modding.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 2, 2008)

While both lights are great you're going to get more out of the Polaron. The Xeray company is really not concerned with retail customers. Polaron offers more versatility and future support for their products imho.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 2, 2008)

The Polarion does have more to offer with regards to the build quality...or at least the light body and water proofing but the price also reflects that. Both have top quality electronics and outstanding beam performance. Many CPFers have been happy with the service provided by either company.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 2, 2008)

Out of the three mentioned it is hard to choose,maxabeam I think is the only 75W option.

Also? is the Xeray or maxabeam instant on"not that it would bother me" the polarion is.

I still cant choose 

On price I think the Xeray takes it IMO,
there! that my choice.

lastly whichever you choose you will have one hell of a light saber. 

Good luck:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Oct 3, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> Out of the three mentioned it is hard to choose,maxabeam I think is the only 75W option.
> 
> Also? is the Xeray or maxabeam instant on"not that it would bother me" the polarion is.






The wattage isn't really relevant when considering these two lights since the Maxabeam produces far less light output even at 75W. The MB is also instant on as are all short arc lamps. 

LIGHTSMAD, if you're looking for the highest lumens (output) then go with either HID. They will be far more versatile overall. If you're looking for something unique, specialized and have a need for long range illumination get the Maxabeam. Obviously they're totally different lights with different applications. Either provide equal "wow factor" in my opinion. I'll try to get some beamshots of the PH50 and Maxabeam side by side for you over the weekend.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 3, 2008)

yea i might hold fire untill i get enought info under my belt about these mega lights...before i go jumping in!!! it is a lot of cash for a flashlight!


----------

